

Node.js v0.12.0 has arrived - michaelsbradley
https://github.com/joyent/node/releases/tag/v0.12.0

======
michaelsbradley
And the official announcement on the NodeJS blog:

[http://blog.nodejs.org/2015/02/06/node-v0-12-0-stable/](http://blog.nodejs.org/2015/02/06/node-v0-12-0-stable/)

